# Ratty pic thread



## Muttlycrew

I was looking on my phone (which doesn't show all threads, but still) and wasn't able to find a rat pic thread that was just pictures of rats. I know there is the free range one that was posted awhile back and there are some cuddling ones here and there but I LOVE posting pictures so I wanted to have a thread that was here for anyone to post any pictures at any time. 
Just jump on and throw a random pic of your ratties on! I'll start with some of mine  
I took pics of everyone today, but with Ian and Brody being the two laid back guys, their pictures were the only ones that came out. Forgive me if the pictures are washed out, my computer showed them fine while I was touching them up and then showed them all washed out when I tried to upload them.
Except I do have one decent one of Rumor. She's the black hooded.

Ian is the berk and Brody is the whatever. Haha. He got labeled mismarked Siamese when I asked on a different thread. 

































































Here are Gir and Zim just for fun:

































Ok now it is your guys' turn!


----------



## Jackie

It's Cami and Brie's first day home! I am sharing a couple new ones that aren't in my "meet my rats" thread
Look at little Brie peeking in the 1st pic.  aww


----------



## zurfaces

I like the cow spotted one. Well it's like a reverse cow. Super cute rats


----------



## Muttlycrew

Awwww Jackie I saw these guys in your other post, I just absolutely love them so much! They're adorable!! 

Zurfaces, I love all of yours too!! Especially the close up with the ratty munching away, too cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl

Here are my little (now GIGANTIC) boys. Linus and London, then Linus Saying 'Hi', London all stretched and sleepy, and the last pic of Linus a little scared (this was like the 3rd day I had them)


----------



## zurfaces

London looks zonked out. I love when they just plop down and sleep lol


----------



## JLSaufl

He's my favorite <3 He's sweet, and kind. I just want to snuggle him all day. He's sleepy and laid back whereas Linus is curious and all over the place.


----------



## zurfaces

JLSaufl said:


> He's my favorite <3 He's sweet, and kind. I just want to snuggle him all day. He's sleepy and laid back whereas Linus is curious and all over the place.



That's how my two are. One is super duper snuggly and sweet and I hate putting her back in the cage so she can potty. The other one I'm like sheesh chill out. Sometimes rarely she will stay put and let me snuggle on her. Seems she only does that when her sister is still sleeping and I just woke her up. She is the alpha and maybe she doesn't want her sister to know she likes snugggles? Lol


----------



## PurpleGirl

This is one of my Freyja. She's the most mellow of my rats and the most likely to sit still for photos, so she tends to be my favourite model:










Freyja again, giving her daddy a kiss:










This is a shot from 2011 of the 15-strong litter of my now-deceased rat Sheeva, they were 9 days old here:










This was a couple of the babies when they got a little bigger:










If you can believe it, all 15 babies at that age managed to hurriedly squeeze into that blue hamster house when I looked away for about one minute! I couldn't believe it, I quickly opened it up for fear of them suffocating themselves, it's like their bones disappeared haha.


----------



## Jackie

Super cute ratty photo shoots Purplegirl! Love the last pic especially!


----------



## FallDeere

Purple Girl! I saw some of those pics on DeviantArt like a year or so ago and fell in love with them! What a coincidence! lol.

So this isn't too off topic, here's my favorite shot of my Silver girl. You might recognize it as my avatar.


----------



## Possum Rat

Oh, that last pic is TOO PERFECT! BEAUTIFUL!!!!

What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## fluffy470

View attachment 13022
Here's one of my Lazy squishy Remmy Rat xD
I don't have any other good photos of the boys on my ipad because I do most of my photography with my iPhone xD

By the way, this question is slightly off topic, but do any of you guys useing the iPad app ever get a message when trying to upload pictures where it says ~ System error, you have exceeded your quota by 140. 6 kb ~ useual lay it tells my that when I haven't uploaded any pics yet, it's really frustrating because it prevented me just yesterday from sharing my snow slushie pictures, and I decided not to make a thread on Six's trip to orage leaf because its no good without pictures! Sigh, I'm wondering if its a bug within the app or what...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

It's not a bug on the app. I had the same problem with my phone. It just means you have to start uploading using photobucket or tinypic or something.
Big bummer-I can't seem to view your pic.
Hopefully it'll let me view on the computer later! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missinasworld

Raty pics do make the day better  I just took my girls and got a few new shots of them. They are growing so fast!








Alice is my rex female and the MOST friendly of my 3 girls, so she is the easest to get photos of 








Here is Alice and Topal. Topal is very jumpy and is just learning that humans=good..so I don't really have any nice photos of her by herself. She needs one of her cagemates near her to feel ok. 









This is my not so tiny Mika.








And last, a shot with all 3 of them!

Missina
http://missina.net


----------



## Muttlycrew

They're all so adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere

Possum Rat said:


> Oh, that last pic is TOO PERFECT! BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> What kind of camera do you have?


You weren't talking about mine, were you? I'm not THAT good of a photographer, lol. I don't even know what type of camera it was... It was my sister's that I used until I got my iPhone for pictures. Kodak, I think.

However, I am pretty proud of that picture. ^_^ Silver used to be fairly photogenic... now she's not, though. 

Anyways, I wanted to share an awesome picture I got of my Bartok with my iPhone. Is such a grumpy-looking old man now, haha. An old man at four and a half months old... That's little Cricket in the back, by the way. Meeko was in there too, but he's dark colored so he's not visible.


----------



## Rat_Lover

Aw! There all so cute! :3 Here's my babies Poppy and Daisy. Poppy is the black dumbo, I'm pretty sure she's a dumbo, and Daisy is the gray one.


----------



## PurpleGirl

Aww, I don't think I'll ever see a rat photo and not love the little critter in it, they're all so gorgeous! ;D FallDeere, I put most of my rattie pics on deviantART lol, small world indeed!

Here are the other 3 pics from that little house-and-garden prop photo shoot I did with the babies, I just checked and they were almost one month old in them:




























This is an old snapshot of my beautiful big lad Raziel who died last year after a sudden old-age related decline, just to show off his gorgeous tummy:










....someone on deviantART asked if they could manipulate the photo as they envisioned him with a little guitar, this is what they made, haha:


----------



## Gannyaan

... More pics/ videos of Scarlett and paisley! Paisley loves oats and will ignore everything to eat them.... Scarlett was just put back in the cage after about 3 hours out, and she was still trying to get my attention wedging herself between the wheel and the side of the cage. 

Then paisley appears with oats on her nose....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUVhjAbwdL4


Sent from my iPad


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

P.s. love razes belly!!! He looks precious... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JordanaDG

This is my boy Monty. The edit on the second picture is kinda overkill lol, I got slightly carried away ... Getting my next boy soon!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Super cute! Love his markings


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JordanaDG

I know, he looks almost like he was running through soot and has dirt all over him. I have no idea what colouring he may be however, I know mice colouration, I'm unsure if rat and mouse are similar or completely different. =S


----------



## Jiunik

I don't necessarily have any good pictures, I'm a bad photographer and I only have my phone camera. xP
But here are my boys, Link and Simon. c:







Link is about 10 months old, and he's either a PEW or an albino, I can't really tell.









I have no idea how old Simon is, but he's some sort of a brown hooded dumbo.


----------



## Gannyaan

Link!!!! So cute and what a cool name for a rattie! Reminds me, I should play games this weekend lol.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere

Sorry it's s huge... but I really love this picture of Bartok. Cricket is lying on him and Meeko is somewhere back there, but he's an agouti so he's hard to see in the dark.


----------



## Rumy91989

I took some random ones of my girls hanging out last night. None of my pics are ever very good because they're all from my phone, but they are occasionally decent. 

Here are Luna and Lulu cuddled up together. They've only been together for three weeks but they're absolutely inseparable.
View attachment 13177


Here's the other four in the DCN, huddled up together BEHIND their hide-y hole because they are special like that:
View attachment 13178


Here's Yuki trying to escape the DCN to get to me (Yuki and Luna learned last night that they can jump--this is going to be fun):
View attachment 13179


Here's my little princess, Nirvash, who less than a week ago was about half as long as she is now. Besides our giant Euphie, she's not the longest rat we have at only 3 months old. 
View attachment 13180

Euphie's under there as well. You can see her fat white belly handing out through the shadows. <3


----------



## Snutting11509

Here are some of my favorite photos of my boys. Max (tan), Oliver (PEW), and Unnamed new baby.


----------



## ratazana

Anyone in the mood for rat butts?


----------



## ratazana

@FallDeere, I have the biggest urge to kiss Bartok right on his forehead! So cute!


----------



## HelloClarice

My bestfriend's rat Freckles =] I was hanging out at her house working on a blanket and Freckles came up and cuddled with me =]


----------



## Muttlycrew

I hope this works! I'm trying photobucket online... so we'll see! Here's Brody!


----------



## crazyJ113

Heres mine, say hi to Scarlet!!






​


----------



## preciouscreature

Oh my god - @purplegirl! The second photo is hilarious!


----------



## Hephaestion

Peig in her hammock and all three stuffed into an open Sputnik!


----------



## Hephaestion

Rats are difficult to photograph!


----------



## katlovesaandw

Ok...I will try!












The first one is Remy chilling on hubby's chest! The 2nd is the girls in the tiny hammock. All 6 were in there! From L to R. We have Lara or Luna(unless you check bellies you cannot tell them apart!LOL), Ruby, Blaze and Stitch. Maya(Mom) and the other L girl were under them!


----------



## Hephaestion

@katlovesaandw - your hammock photo is fantastic!


----------



## Jackie

More pics of new baby Fontina


----------



## katlovesaandw

Thanks Hephaestion! It was a fluke! We had put it in the night before and were shocked that all 6 inc. Mom were in it!LOL It was stretched like crazy. I have it as my FB pic and people thought they looked like stuffed animals!LOL Nope, they are 100% real! Got the feed bill to attest to that! HAHA
I want to get better pics of them all....need to set up a outside photo shoot on a sunny day with some backgrounds!
Rats are NOT the easiest to photo!


----------



## Ratfinx

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








My little monsters mumble and blue


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Love the names  Mumble is one of many on my list of future names.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Haha thankyou, I got it from happy feet, thought it was such a sweet name for him, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

